

HerWay.com: Dating where only women are allowed to message/search - clay
http://www.herway.com/

======
vannevar
If there were really a high demand for this, you'd see women setting up their
profiles this way on all the ordinary dating sites (private profile, no
messages). And maybe they do, but then why a special site when you can get the
same experience with an existing site that has a lot more members?

~~~
geebee
There could be a slight difference, because on this site, all men who sign up
would be aware that they initiate a message, and all women would be aware that
they have to initiate. This _could_ (not sure, of course) lead to a different
dynamic than a site that mainly works on a different set of rules.

------
wccrawford
Personally, I'm glad to see a site like this. I lack the insanity that most
men have about finding a date. Sending 100s of messages to get back a single
'we're not compatible' is not my idea of fun. So I don't bother any more.

But this... Yeah, I'll probably get a lot of crazy women to weed through, but
I think that's better than the other way.

------
dotcoma
Love this! (man here) and I think it's a _great_ idea. However, a word of
caution: French dating site AdopteUnMec started that way, but then became a
"normal" dating site, I think.

------
macemoneta
So women are only permitted to search for men? No lesbians allowed? After the
eHarmony lawsuit and $500,000 payout, you'd think dating sites wouldn't want
to repeat that disaster.

~~~
bosch
Lawsuits like that are stupid as I'm sure if you were straight you couldn't
sue a homosexual dating site!

------
bosch
The success of this site will all depend on the amount of females it can
attract who actually go on dates.

------
jgv
They may want to rethink the thirteen step registration process. A bit much,
IMO.

~~~
bosch
Actually, I found it not bad. The reason being for each step you were only
asked one question. The alternative to that is one page with 13 questions...
and I think tests would show more people would finish the one question per
page method.

